
Cyber-Attacks Surge as COVID19 reaps new exploits. Here are 10 WFH Security tips - melisuss
https://medium.com/relay-sh/10-tips-to-squash-digital-viruses-during-a-novel-wfh-era-3269fba981ae
======
themodelplumber
Thanks for sharing your experience. So, work is letting you run a VM for your
personal use, on their hardware? That's great but it seems a bit out of reach
for many...what are the details there? And which VM?

Interesting about turning off scripts, too. That's going to be a no-go for a
lot of online tools these days. Do you find that it takes a lot of up-front
whitelisting?

